# configurazione kernel in maniera automatica, si può?

## paccio84

Ciao a tutti!

Non so se esiste o se sia possibile, ma lo chiedo lo stesso:

Esiste uno script che che genera un file .config per il kernel adatto al proprio hardware? cioè un programma che mi fa uno scan dell'hardware della mia macchina e mi crea un file .config vicino il più possibile alla configurazione voluta.

Chiedo questo perchè ho un problema con un driver del controller dei dischi o il driver del disco stesso, non so quale selezionare perchè quando tenta di caricare la partizione di ROOT mi va in kernel panic.  :Rolling Eyes: 

La mia scheda è una ASROCK K8NF4G-SATA2 e il kernel che mi interessa compilare è un 2.6.22-gentoo-r5.

Spero di essere stato chiaro!

Ringrazio in anticipo per qualsiasi suggerimento!

Saluti a tutti e BUONA GIORNATA!

Federico

----------

## luna80

puoi partire dal .config del livecd...per averlo dai

```
$zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config
```

e poi compili il kernel...non sarà un kernel ad hoc ma avrai più o meno il supporto per tutto ciò che dovrebbe servirti per caricare linux.

poi, per quanto ne so io, dovrai cmq sistemare a mano per ottimizzare il tutto ed eventualmente aggiungere il supporto per ciò che ti manca.

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> puoi partire dal .config del livecd...
> 
> 

 

vero. però la strada ufficiale dovrebbe genkernel, che è proprio la suite di script che stai chiedendo.

personalmente preferisco il metodo di luna, ma l'uso di genkernel è ben illustrato nelle guide ufficiali.

dacci un occhio.

----------

## Kernel78

Se vuole compilare un 2.6.22 dubito che la strada del livecd possa andare bene a causa delle modifiche alla struttura che il make oldconfig non è in grado di sistemare (a meno che non abbiano aggiornato il livecd con la 2.6.22).

genkernel è quello che fa al caso tuo ma io ho modificato la configurazione standard per avere la possibilità di dire la mia tramite il menuconfig prima di compilare ...

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se vuole compilare un 2.6.22 dubito che la strada del livecd possa andare bene a causa delle modifiche alla struttura che il make oldconfig non è in grado di sistemare
> 
> 

 

no??!   :Confused: 

scusa, ma in che senso? io l'ho fatto e non ho avuto problemi...come al solito mi è scata chiesta la conferma per le nuove opzioni ma per il resto non ho avuto problemi...

----------

## gutter

 *paccio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esiste uno script che che genera un file .config per il kernel adatto al proprio hardware? 

 

Che io sappia no, ma non sarebbe una cattiva idea.

----------

## Kernel78

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se vuole compilare un 2.6.22 dubito che la strada del livecd possa andare bene a causa delle modifiche alla struttura che il make oldconfig non è in grado di sistemare
> 
>  
> 
> no??!  
> ...

 

se non sbaglio dalla 2.6.18 alla 2.6.19 hanno cambiato di posto alla sezione dei sata e in molti hanno postato sul forum per questo problema, ammetto di non essere aggiornatissimo sulla situazione del livecd e quindi non ho idea della versione del kernel presente ma se dovesse essere <=2.6.18 allora oldconfig potrebbe non essere sufficiente (inoltre a prescindere da questi spostamenti io faccio sempre un menuconfig per ricontrollare tutto).

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non sbaglio dalla 2.6.18 alla 2.6.19 hanno cambiato di posto alla sezione dei sata e in molti hanno postato sul forum per questo problema, ammetto di non essere aggiornatissimo sulla situazione del livecd e quindi non ho idea della versione del kernel presente ma se dovesse essere <=2.6.18 allora oldconfig potrebbe non essere sufficiente (inoltre a prescindere da questi spostamenti io faccio sempre un menuconfig per ricontrollare tutto).

 

il kernel del livecd ora è 2.6.19...quindi è per questo che non ho avuto problemi...risolto il "mistero"   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## paccio84

Si ho posto questo problema perchè in questo kernel come quelli dalla 2.6.19 in su ci sono i nuovi driver per SATA 2, ma non so quali vanno bene per il mio hardware.

Comunque vi ringrazio molto per la vostra collaborazione.

Saluti

Federico

----------

## luna80

 *paccio84 wrote:*   

> Si ho posto questo problema perchè in questo kernel come quelli dalla 2.6.19 in su ci sono i nuovi driver per SATA 2, ma non so quali vanno bene per il mio hardware.
> 
> 

 

se posti l'output del comando lspci magari ti si può dare una mano a trovare cosa abilitare

----------

## paccio84

Adesso sono al lavoro, apenna torno a casa ve lo posto.

Grazie 

Ci sentiamo ciao

----------

## paccio84

L'output di LSPCI nella mia macchina:

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

04:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

Qual'è sto controller SATAII o Hard disk?

Ciao

Grazie

----------

## GuN_jAcK

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1) 

eccolo...

la voce nel kernel è:

```

 Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  -

 <*>   NVIDIA SATA support  

```

----------

## Onip

Non so se funziona ancora, ma c'è questo tip.

----------

